# I noticed alot of Michael Page fans, thought you might like to know.



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section. Please move it for me if that is the case and I apologize if it is.
But I noticed we have alot of UK posters here and some Michael Page fans. 
http://mmajunkie.com/news/31388/bel...0-good-koreshkovs-tourney-final-headlines.mma

Bellator 82 is set for Nov. 30 at Soaring Eagle Casino & Resort in Mt. Pleasant, Mich., officials today announced.


> Additionally, former English kickboxing champion and welterweight Michael Page (2-0 MMA, 0-0 BFC), as well as U.S. Olympic wrestling qualifier and bantamweight Shawn Bunch (0-0 MMA, 0-0 BFC), both make their Bellator debuts. Opponents haven't been announced.
> The latest Bellator 82 card now includes:
> 
> Lyman Good vs. Andrey Koreshkov - welterweight-tourney final
> ...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Moved it to the desert under the name of Bellator FC. 

Hope his future opponent is a decent wrestler, time to see what he's made of. Does this Bunch guy have an amateur record?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Moved it to the desert under the name of Bellator FC.
> 
> Hope his future opponent is a decent wrestler, time to see what he's made of. Does this Bunch guy have an amateur record?


I didn't realize he also fights tomorrow in Super Fight League.
http://www.sherdog.com/events/SFL-7-Super-Fight-League-7-23311


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice, aren't they streaming the events via youtube?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Nice, aren't they streaming the events via youtube?


Yes sir they are. They put on alot of events and some of them feature mostly guys making pro debuts, seems to be the same here. As far as I can tell only the main event featuring Page has fighters not making their pro debuts. But don't let that scare you away, the last event I watched was very similar and filled with 1st round finishes and decent fights considering they were mostly debuts.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I did watch SFL 3 a bit, mainly because of Lashley. Will definitely look this one for Page. And it's in India, which means the cards actually on a reasonable time.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Rauno said:


> I did watch SFL 3 a bit, mainly because of Lashley. Will definitely look this one for Page. And it's in India, which means the cards actually on a reasonable time.


I watched the last event at work LOL. I think it was last week? I'll try to do the same tomorrow. Getting paid to watch MMA, can't beat that


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I watched the last event at work LOL. I think it was last week? I'll try to do the same tomorrow. Getting paid to watch MMA, can't beat that


Haha, can't argue with that logic.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Sweet! Hope he keeps improving and we see him in the UFC soon.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Anybody watching SFL right now? Page is destroying yet again.



Wow doctor stoppage?! He didn't even throw that many! WAR PAGE!


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Delete please.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Harness said:


> Anybody watching SFL right now? Page is destroying yet again.


Yeah his opponent looked scared from the time he walked out. One square punch and that is all she wrote.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Yeah his opponent looked scared from the time he walked out. One square punch and that is all she wrote.


Yea he didn't even throw a punch and Page threw and landed around 4! Crazy!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Harness said:


> Yea he didn't even throw a punch and Page threw and landed around 4! Crazy!


Yeah he had that really good one that dropped him. The others were just square shots. Every punch Page threw landed, but it couldn't have been more then a handful total. Quick, efficient fight for Page. He should be tested more in Bellator.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Can't wait to see more of this guy.


----------

